# For over twenty years I thought about going up in a hot air balloon



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

For various reasons my desire never came to fruition until I made a concerted effort to follow through on my desire.
I am someone who is trepidatious when it comes to high places.
I become very anxious when confronted with sheer drops.
There is no way I could ever stand on the edge of a high building or on the edge of an abyss.
As an example, when I moved into an apartment on the top floor of a 9 storey building I walked out onto the balcony and looked over the edge to the ground below.
Something extraordinary happened.
My right leg started to lift of it's own accord, making to climb over the railing.
Whoa, what are you doing? I immediately went back inside and it was at least 3 weeks before I ventured back out onto the balcony.
I researched my reaction and came up with something called High Places Phenomenon. The sudden urge to jump when in a high place.
So why would I want to go up in a balloon?
Last Spring I finally made the booking with Northam Hot Air Balloons.
I was not overly anxious when climbing into the balloon and it was an marvellous experience.
The ascent was so smooth, the view was stunning, the other balloon looked stunning, lit up with the flame.



There is no need for me to do it again. I conquered my apprehension and so glad to have experienced a hot air balloon ride.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

I suffer from High Places Phenomenon..to a major degree, altho' until now I never knew it had a name... . I always have the overwhelming urge to jump when confronted by a sheer drop.... I would never go up in a Balloon..Kudos to you... but if I was forced to I'd spend the whole time sitting on the floor... terrified!!...However that said..I don't fear the height of an aeroplane (because I'm protected).. nor the height I reach while parasailing... it's only that specific sheer  height where I;m faced with the fight or flee scenario..like on  a high balcony, or a roof  that I want to jump


----------



## gamboolman (Dec 28, 2021)

Well done Bretrick,

ms gamboolgal and I took our kids up in one in Las Vegas and it was a great experience 
Do recommend.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I suffer from High Places Phenomenon..to a major degree, altho' until now I never knew it had a name... . I always have the overwhelming urge to jump when confronted by a sheer drop.... I would never go up in a Balloon..Kudos to you... but if I was forced to I'd spend the whole time sitting on the floor... terrified!!...However that said..I don't fear the height of an aeroplane (because I'm protcted).. nor the height I reach while parasailing... it's only that specific sheer  height where I;m faced with the fight or flee scenario..like on a a high balcony, or a roof  that I want to jump


The phenomenon was real and luckily I was able to stop myself from climbing over the railing.
Strangely enough, there was no urge to jump from the balloon as I looked down to the ground below.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

I also don't like heights & would never go up in a balloon.
But, if you had a good time, it was worth it.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 28, 2021)

I would never go up in a balloon because I have fear of heights. Now I go up in a airplane without any problems.


----------



## timoc (Dec 28, 2021)

Going up in a hot air balloon.​
*Well done Bretrick! 

No, I have never* been up in a hot air balloon, but I regularly levitate on a cushion of hot air when I sit on the loo.


----------



## jujube (Dec 28, 2021)

I went up a few years ago in Cappadocia, Turkey.  It was a dawn flight and there were 101 balloons in the air that day. The pilot took us up and down several times, high up to see all the "fairy castles" and then down into the valleys to see the rock dwellings up close.

Scary but very, very worth it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 28, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> For over twenty years I thought about going up in a hot air balloon


And then I found out how much it cost.  No longer considering it, I can think of lots of better uses for that $.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 28, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> For various reasons my desire never came to fruition until I made a concerted effort to follow through on my desire.
> I am someone who is trepidatious when it comes to high places.
> I become very anxious when confronted with sheer drops.
> There is no way I could ever stand on the edge of a high building or on the edge of an abyss.
> ...


What a remarkable experience going up in the hot air balloon! The photo was also pleasing to look at. I didn't know there was such a thing as High Places Phenomenon. I do know one thing, when I went to Niagara Falls the first time and looked down at the falls, I felt my knees turn to jelly and I had a sudden urge to pee (sorry for the graphics) but that was my reaction.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> And then I found out how much it cost.  No longer considering it, I can think of lots of better uses for that $.


The ride cost me AU$350 - US$250


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

My mother did this on the spur of a moment, I did not go with her.  Instead I told her I had to wait on the ground and catch her, in case she fell out.  . Like I’d ever do that.  It would have been more likely that I’d push her out.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 28, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> The ride cost me AU$350 - US$250


That's a bit less than what I found here.  Was looking for something to take the grandkids on, it would have cost me well over $1,000.  More than I wanted to spend.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> That's a bit less than what I found here.  Was looking for something to take the grandkids on, it would have cost me well over $1,000.  More than I wanted to spend.


Cost mom 20 dollars but this a few decades ago, I think she was in her 60’s


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Cost mom 20 dollars


At that price I'd have been  up and away!


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 28, 2021)

Yes. That is very expensive.
Contact the company and ask if they have any specials?
The company I went with did have $300 rides. The timing did not suit me.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 28, 2021)

My son treated me to a hot air balloon ride a couple years ago, it was a GAS no pun intended.


----------

